# breakers compatible with panel--HD says...



## Daneel (May 10, 2011)

I inherited a breaker panel from an electrician who has passed away (not by way of electricity).

It's a Challenger 200A panell with a few breakers. Some are Challenger; some are not.

Someone from HD in the electrical department told me that Siemens purchased a number of smaller companies that used to make breakers and that breakers from its variously owned companies are now compatible and interchangeable, including:

Siemens
Challenger
Cutler-Hammer
Murray
Crouse Hinds

HD carries a variety of brands of breakers. The assistant suggested that I buy the least expensive of the compatible brands when I need additional breakers.

My breakers are identified as follows:

60A, 30A --- Siemens --- Type QP
40A, 30A --- E82615 --- Type MP-T
20A --- Cutler-Hammer --- Type BR220 --- Type C220

It is not always clear from Internet searches who makes what and what is compatible with what. Is there a way to determine
(a) whether my breakers are compatible with my Challenger panel and
(b) what non-Challenger breaker brands are compatible with my panel?

Thanks muchly,
Daneel


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

My advice would be to forget this panel and get a panel that is currently in production like a Square D QO or the classic Cutler-Hammer brown line instead of a panel where you will have trouble finding parts for.


----------



## Daneel (May 10, 2011)

*breaker / panel compatibility*

Jim,

I hope there is more than one answer to my situation. The electrician installed this panel. There are three active circuits and the panel mates with a couple of conduits and the meter base on the other side of the wall. Most of the breakers are just there, not being used. My question is forward looking to when additional circuits need to be connected.

Is it quite difficult to identify what breakers are compatible?

Thanks,
Daneel


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You failed to mention that the panel has already been installed-

--Inherited made it sound like it was something you pulled out of his garden shed.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Daneel said:


> Is it quite difficult to identify what breakers are compatible?
> 
> Thanks,
> Daneel


One of the things in electrical wiring you should know is that things are Labeled and Listed for use. In your case to add breakers the breaker must have a label stating it is approved by the manufacture for use in your panel. The next problem will be if you are adding circuits you may be required to use AFCI breaker. So now the AFCI would have to be L&L for your panel.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

That is the same panel as a Cutler-Hammer BR series, Bryant, Westinghouse, Murray, and others. 
You'll be able to find any breaker you want until the end of time.

ANY Cutler-Hammer BR series will work, as well as any "BR" classified breaker. 
Siemens, GE (1"), SqD HOM, will all fit, but would be a "technical" violation. NOTHING bad would ever come from using them if you absolutely had to.


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

Below is a compatibility matrix that came out of a UL letter.


----------

